# Track lighting for studio space



## athomas2 (Apr 12, 2016)

I work at a community college, and we are about to upgrade from the crappy general florescent lighting that is everywhere to some track lighting. Does anyone have recommendations (brand, etc.) for effective track lighting of a studio space? We do have great north facing windows.


----------

